# RAS Tenants Destroyed my Property



## Longford (20 Jan 2018)

RAS Tenants Destroyed my Property

My prorety has been trashed by tenants causing about 40k to 50k damage. They have now left the property and I have to pick up the pieces. My question is do the council have any responsibility for repairing this damage. Has anyone had any similar experience of this problem. Thanks


----------



## delfio (20 Jan 2018)

I am so sorry to hear this, what kind of sick human beings would do this. Rent paid for by tax payers and then they thrash the place. Scums of the highest order. That is horrendous damage, what have they done to your house?

You will have to contact the residential tennancy board, I have no idea whether.you will ever get this money back. Can they be charged with criminal damage?
Oh I just noticed it's RAS, did you have the property let for a long time? You need to look at the original contract with the council but it really is horrendous situation for you.


----------



## HollyBud (20 Jan 2018)

Check your contact, normally the Council will only repair damage to the value of one months rent


----------



## delfio (20 Jan 2018)

Why would anyone let properties on the RAS schemes when responsibility for the criminal damage falls back on the landlord?   I wouldn't touch thus scheme in a million years.


----------



## Longford (20 Jan 2018)

One months rent is useless. Whats the point of charging them with criminal damage, they have no money. The house was basicially burned down and all the contents ruined. Possible cost more than 50k to repair, money that I dont have


----------



## HollyBud (20 Jan 2018)

Because it' more or less guaranteed rent. Most landlords cant afford to lose 10k which is what could happen if you get a non paying tenant.. it' far from perfect but it does have some advantages


----------



## delfio (20 Jan 2018)

Longford said:


> One months rent is useless. Whats the point of charging them with criminal damage, they have no money. The house was basicially burned down and all the contents ruined. Possible cost more than 50k to repair, money that I dont have



Can you claim on your house insurance,?


----------



## TheBigShort (20 Jan 2018)

Longford said:


> RAS Tenants Destroyed my Property
> 
> My prorety has been trashed by tenants causing about 40k to 50k damage. They have now left the property and I have to pick up the pieces. My question is do the council have any responsibility for repairing this damage. Has anyone had any similar experience of this problem. Thanks



Did you call Gardai?


----------



## Longford (20 Jan 2018)

I was just wondering if anyone on the forum had a similar expierence so I can get some advice on how to deal with this problem.


----------



## TheBigShort (20 Jan 2018)

First up, at 40 to 50k property damage, reporting it to Gardai as criminal damage will be necessary for insurance claims.


----------



## facetious (22 Jan 2018)

I presume you had Landlord's insurance?


----------



## Thirsty (22 Jan 2018)

@facetious - does *your* insurance policy cover deliberate damage by tykes?


----------



## RETIRED2017 (22 Jan 2018)

Longford any update or feed back from Council/RTB, I could feel your pain when you said money I don't have, Loved the way you said Thanks at the end of your first post .
Hope you have better news the next time you post,


----------



## grayemma (23 Jan 2018)

I am SO sorry to hear what happened. This is the ugly side of being a landlord - to see what some people are capable of doing. Unfortunately, many of us have been through this kind of thing more than once. It happens in the best of properties- even by tenants who you'd never believe would do it.

TAKE PICTURES OF EVERYTHING before you clean up.


----------



## mitzymoo (12 Aug 2019)

Sorry to drag up an old thread but was there any successful outcome with the council over the damage caused?  I'm in a very similar situation with Dublin City Council so not sure how to proceed.


----------



## Feemar5 (16 Aug 2019)

Saw the following on a council website re the RAS scheme

No deposits will be paid under the RAS as a contractual arrangement will exist between the landlord and the local authority. However, where damage is caused to property, which is above routine wear and tear, The  County Council may guarantee the equivalent of up to one month's rent towards the cost of repair/replacement. The details of this will be the subject of negotiation.


----------



## noproblem (16 Aug 2019)

I know the thread is a bit old but all we hear in/on the media is how bad Landlords are (hate that word Landlord) Isn't it a pity there aren't any programmes done on what tenants do to other peoples property. I could fill a programme alone on 1st year students and make no apology for saying that either. Is it any wonder they're finding it difficult to get places to stay, there are many who would never rent to 1st years? That's only one type of bad tenant, I could go on. Sorry for anyone who find themselves in the op's situation. I don't rent to HAP or RAS but thought peoples houses were rented long term on contract in those schemes so that the house would be given back in the same condition as when let, less normal wear and tear.


----------



## mitzymoo (20 Aug 2019)

Feemar5 said:


> Saw the following on a council website re the RAS scheme
> 
> No deposits will be paid under the RAS as a contractual arrangement will exist between the landlord and the local authority. However, where damage is caused to property, which is above routine wear and tear, The  County Council may guarantee the equivalent of up to one month's rent towards the cost of repair/replacement. The details of this will be the subject of negotiation.



Thanks Freemar5.  
Yes this is posted on their website but the damage caused was way in excess of one months rent.  The quotes I received were circa €45,000 to put the house back to a livable state. The Council don't want to know despite the fact that I made them aware of the state of the house numerous times and they took no action.  It took 18 months dealing with the RTB to get the tenant evicted.

Note to anyone thinking of RAS or HAP - stay well clear.


----------



## noproblem (20 Aug 2019)

"Talk to Joe" might like that story


----------



## mitzymoo (21 Aug 2019)

noproblem said:


> "Talk to Joe" might like that story



I might yet!


----------

